# Dreaming about TC



## Yardrax (Apr 29, 2013)

I think I've been on TC too long.

I had a dream last night that I posted a piece in the composers forum, it was a thing in D major that was like ten bars long and had about three ideas that had no relation to each other.

Mahlerian was diplomatic about how much it sucked.

PetrB told me to get serious or give up entirely.

Then some woman claiming to have escaped from an abusive relationship in an Arab country started posting about how she felt oppressed whenever she listened to Sviatoslav Richter and the thread got completely derailed for four pages of people arguing with here and claiming she was a troll/sockpuppet.

Yeah I have no idea either.

Have any of you had dreams about forum posting?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

None whatsoever, thank goodness.

But, before you worry too much, Mircea Eliade said many dreams which to us were bizarre nonsense are the result of the brain taking in, daily, everything and then acting on the natural inclination to make 'sense' of everything. Some dreams will be these bits and pieces strung together: he likened this part of the dream process to a washing machine, and those bizarre and meaningless dreams as the sort of lint clinging leftover from that last 'rinse.'

He also said some dreams are so clear they are like letters from our subconscious, and those should be letters which get opened.

The rest is lint / junk mail 

*[[ EDIT ADD: But of course, you should get serious about your dreams or give up on them ]]*


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

From what you said, Yardrax, I think she was a sockpuppet...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

PetrB may have it figured, but I am inclined to put your experience down to temporary insanity. Dreaming about TC is... it just ain't right.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Yardrax said:


> I think I've been on TC too long.
> 
> I had a dream last night that I posted a piece in the composers forum, it was a thing in D major that was like ten bars long and had about three ideas that had no relation to each other.
> 
> ...


LOL, the funny thing is that it _does_ sound like a normal day here on TC.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a dream that one day this forum will rise up and live out the true meaning of its creed - we hold these truths to be self-evident: that tonal and atonal music are created equal.

I have a dream that one day on the red hills of Composers Guestbook the sons of former traditionalists and the sons of former modernists will be able to sit down together at a table of brotherhood.

I have a dream that one day even the thread about 4'33, a crap thread, sweltering with the heat of straw-mans and gibberish, will be transformed into an oasis of sense and meritoric speech.

I have a dream today!

I have a dream that one day, down in Today's Composers, with its vicious critics, with its governor having his lips dripping with the words of interposition and nullification; one day right there in Today's Composers little neoromantics will be able to join hands with little modernists as sisters and brothers.

I have a dream today!

This is our hope. This is the faith that I will go back offline with. With this faith we will be able to hew out of the mountain of despair a stone of hope.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Yardrax said:


> I think I've been on TC too long.


I feel the same thing, being such a fixture of the forum that my behavior can be predicted while sleeping!

...no dreams about being here, though.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I day dream about it. Does that count?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Weston said:


> I day dream about it. Does that count?


Nope. (... that, of course, is _an authoritative_ "Nope."


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Funny, I actually had a dream about TC after viewing this thread, last night.

There was a digital painting function on TC, and someone was drawing a cartoonish man. I proceeded to interfere with his drawing and input a massive yellow hairdo. Then we collaborated and we ended up with talkclassical's mascot, a buff guy with a big unruly blond haircut in a room full of LP records and lava lamps. Now, if there is anyone artistically inclined enough to make this vision of TC's mascot a reality...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Lava lamps? Blond? Buff? TC's mascot must be a little potbellied unisexual morph with an unlined face and a chicken neck. If a room is involved it should display an oversized I-pad and an ancient wind-up phonograph-with-horn.

Got that, Jackson? Get to work.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Last night I had a dream where I recollected an entire first 30 seconds of the finale of the Shostakovich 5, because I was watching an orchestra perform it in my dream, actually 2 ensembles in the same room, and audience sitting in between. But they started rushing way too fast, you know how that part speeds up? They almost lost each other.  I was amazed how my brain could remember the entire orchestration of that Finale!! When the music began, it actually turned into a lucid dream because I couldn't believe I was remembering all of it! It's not even my favorite Shostakovich work! Eventually my brain could remember no more and it pilfered out.

But no TC dreams yet. :tiphat:


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

How do you know this isn't a dream?


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Vesuvius said:


> How do you know this isn't a dream?


We don't, not really, with any degree of certainty, anyway. :scold: Philip K. Dick is a great author to read--and ponder--on just this very existential and quite essential paradox/question. More often than not, I have come away after reading some of his work that we are in fact actually existing in a nightmare!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Once Zhuangzi dreamt he was a butterfly, a butterfly flitting and fluttering around, happy with himself and doing as he pleased. He didn't know he was Zhuangzi. Suddenly he woke up and there he was, solidly and unmistakably Zhuangzi. But he didn't know if he was Zhuangzi who had dreamt he was a butterfly, or a butterfly dreaming he was Zhuangzi. Between Zhuangzi and a butterfly there must be some distinction!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Vesuvius said:


> How do you know this isn't a dream?


Antique premise {SEE: Taggart's above Zhuangzi post, ignoring the last line by the OP, of course

The premise somewhat if not conclusively blown by simply turning off the computer, as in 'power down.'


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Antique premise {SEE: Taggart's above Zhuangzi post, ignoring the last line by the OP, of course
> 
> The premise somewhat if not conclusively blown by simply turning off the computer, as in 'power down.'


But how do you know that simply powering down isn't also part of the dream? Maybe they're both dreams, and there is no reality.... Just very persistent dreaming....


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I had a dream were a thread was created to help me pick an avatar.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

Blake said:


> But how do you know that simply powering down isn't also part of the dream? Maybe they're both dreams, and there is no reality.... Just very persistent dreaming....


Does it matter anyway? The way it's framed, you'll likely never know. So unless you're in need of philosophical exercise in abstract thinking, the only questions left to answer is: "do I want it to be a dream?" and "so what if it's a dream?"

If all aspects of your life remain unchanged, might as well put the lid on.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Lucifer Saudade said:


> Does it matter anyway? The way it's framed, you'll likely never know. So unless you're in need of philosophical exercise in abstract thinking, the only questions left to answer is: "do I want it to be a dream?" and "so what if it's a dream?"
> 
> If all aspects of your life remain unchanged, might as well put the lid on.


Well, it mattered enough for you to respond. I have fun with ideas of this kind. I can't be serious... it would drive a man mad.


----------

